
VeraCrypt 1.18a released - v4n4d1s
https://twitter.com/VeraCrypt_IDRIX/status/766539149646016512
======
cantrevealname
That's wonderful news, but I'm curious about a couple things:

(a) How much, if any, of the original TrueCrypt source code was used? The
anonymous TrueCrypt author(s) inexplicably refused to open source their code
even after abandoning the project, so although all TrueCrypt source code is
available, the TrueCrypt author(s) still own it.

(b) Who is behind VeraCrypt? I see two names (idrassi and kavsrf), but who are
they really? There were only two developers? Did anyone finance it other than
public donations on their website? I'm tremendously grateful for their efforts
and I intend to make a donation shortly, but I think we'd all trust it a
little more if we knew more about the people behind it.

The source code availability and the audit are even more important than
knowing about the people, but knowing about the people adds something as well.
A video interview or newsmagazine profile about them would be ideal. (Perhaps
I'm asking something contradictory since someone who writes a TrueCrypt
replacement is probably a very private person.)

~~~
laurent123456
The software is supported by a company in Paris[0] so normally it's possible
to get information about their authors. I don't think they are anonymous like
TrueCrypt author(s).

[0]
[https://www.idrix.fr/Root/mos/Contact_Us/Itemid,3/](https://www.idrix.fr/Root/mos/Contact_Us/Itemid,3/)

------
urza
I just recently upgraded my system to windows 10 and encrypted it again with
truecrypt7.1a if anyone is wondering... everything works fine.

~~~
svenfaw
Note that hidden Truecrypt volumes have been found to be broken (not-so-
hidden). This has just been fixed in VeraCrypt 1.18a.

------
claybro
>fixes a critical #TrueCrypt vulnerability in hidden volumes

Do I have to upgrade my container to the newer version?

------
kinleyd
Can it use existing TrueCrypt volumes without modifications?

~~~
akerro
Yes, when mounting a volume, there is a checkbox "TrueCrypt mode" on right
side bottom, under password edit line. You can make it checked by default in
settings.

~~~
urza
This doesn't work properly. I have truecrypt file volumes created by truecrypt
7.1a that veracrypt is not able to decrypt.

~~~
akerro
I have no problems on 3 drives. Report issue maybe?

